# Suche jemanden der mein IBM T42p entsperrt, BIOS-SupervisorPW (kein Diebesgut!)



## shithead (18. November 2004)

hi ... hab ein problem mit meinem kurzlich bei nofost.de gekauften t42p! hab gleich, nachdem ich mein windows komplett fertig eingerichtet hatte, im bios die bootsequence nur auf hdd gesetzt, der sicherheit halber und dann auch das supervisorPW gesetzt. als pw hab ich das selbe genommen, was ich auch als winPW nutze, und sonst auch oft bei wichtigen logins nutze, damit ich es nicht vergesse .. soweit so gut .. also 2 mal eingegeben, gespeichert, neu gebooten und dann kam ich nichtmehr ins bios! nur noch als user, aber nich als admin.
ich konnte aber ohne probs ins WINDOWS rein. also keine PW abfrage beim bootvorgang

als dann heute der IBM techniker da war um meine handballenauflage auszutauschen, die dann doch ein wenig knirschte, fragte ich ihn, was man da machen kann und ob das problem vll mit herausnahme der cmos batterie gelöst werden könnte. er meinte, dass er glaub dass das nich geht, aber wir könnten es ja mal testen. das haben wir dann auch gemacht. leider hab ich jetzt das problem, dass der rechner erkennt, dass das datum/zeit nich gestellt ist und vermutet, dass das teil gestolen wurde und eben der batterie trick versucht wurde. deshalb komm ich jetzt auch gar nich mehr ins windows! gleich beim bootvorgang fragt er nach dem PW! und meins geht nicht.

hab zuerst IBM angerufen, die meinten das ganze mainboard müsste ausgetauscht werden!
das kann doch net sein? nur weil ich das pw "vergessen" habe. bin mir aber eigentlich zu 100% sicher, dass ich es nich falsch eingetippt habe. hätte ja den tippfehler 2 mal machen müssen. wie ich finde sehr unwarscheinlich. naja .. und so nen austausch kostet bestimmt mehrere hundert euro! konnte mir am tele keinen preis nennen, aber ich geh ma davon aus.

hab dann gleich meinen techniker angerufen, der mir noch ne telnr gegeben hat, wo ich ma anrufen soll. die könnten so sachen austausche. aber wie gesagt, kostet bestimmt ne menge geld. er versucht morgen zwar beim IBM anzurufen und irgendwie die kullanz von IBM greifen zu lassen, aber ich vermute mal, dass das eh nicht klappt.

deshalb suche ich jetzt jemanden, am besten eine firma, die mir die sicherheit geben kann, dass sie nichts kaputt macht, der mir das teil auch so flicken kann. vielleicht gibt es ja eine möglichkeit, dass ganz einfach zu machen, aber ibm will unbedingt die teure reparatur machen um mehr geld zu bekommen.

nochmal: es ist kein diebesgut! hab rechnung, garantiewisch usw. hier.
bitte meldet euch schnellst möglich bei mir per mail: ibmlaptop@gmx-topmail.de (email nur temporär wegen der geschichte angelegt). ich muss mit dem lappy arbeiten und das geht jetzt nicht. hab zum glück noch den pc, aber da sind meine ganzen neuen dateien gar nichtmehr drauf, da ich gestern abend kein backup gemacht hab, sondern nur am dienstag. und gestern hab ich sehr viel gemacht ...

WENNS GEHT BITTE PERSONEN/FIRMEN AUS DEM RHEINMAIN GEBIET MELDEN, DA ICH DAS VOR ORT HINBRINGEN WILL UND AUCH GLEICH WIEDER MITNEHMEN WILL. bitte mit genauer preisangabe!

danke im voraus
boris


----------



## Jens B. (18. November 2004)

Moin! 
 Ich dachte, nach 55 Beiträgen würde man bereits die Netiquette kennen, aber so kann man sich irren...

Also: wir haben hier eine Netiquette, an die sich alle User halten müssen. Ansonsten werden die Posts gelöscht, mit riesigen Warnhinweisen versehen oder sonst noch was.

Zur Netiquette gehrt die durchgehende Kleinschreibung in deinem Post, sowie das "schreien", also das durchgehende Grossschreiben.



> WENNS GEHT BITTE PERSONEN/FIRMEN AUS DEM RHEINMAIN GEBIET MELDEN, DA ICH DAS VOR ORT HINBRINGEN WILL UND AUCH GLEICH WIEDER MITNEHMEN WILL.



 Noch was: Wir sind hier keine Gelben Seiten, sondern ein Hilfsforum. Solche Posts wie "gibt es eine Firma, die mir das macht" werden hier wohl kaum gern gesehen. Auf tutorials.de geht es eher darum, den USern Lösungsansätze zu geben, damit sie ihre Probleme mehr oder weniger selbst lösen können.

@Topic: Guck doch einfach mal ins Telefonbuch und mach dich schlau, was die Firmen dafür haben wollen!

Grüsse,
Jens


----------

